# What breed is this?



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

I got this chick out of an assorted pullet bin at tractor supply. The other two I'm pretty sure are white leghorns but I'm not sure what this girl is but she's pretty and a bit bigger than the rest of my chicks (6). Notice the feathers on her feet. What is she though?


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

I've had them all about a month and they were probably a week when I got them.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am super new to this but I think she is a buff brahma. I have dark brahmas the buff was one of my top choices but I couldn't find them. Beautiful!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Google image from byc of a buff brahma hen.


----------



## BantamBoy88 (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you know of any shows comeing out(chicken shows) sooooooon


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

She looks just like that picture thanks!! I may be able to show her!! I'm new to this also


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful! I have one too very friendly !


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

She's also pretty friendly and definitely the prettiest bird I have I'm really proud of her. I had planned on getting some birds to possibly show in the future, I think she will do just fine , very excited to see what breed she is I don't know much about the different breeds yet. Thanks everyone for posting.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I agree with GenFoe, looks like a Buff Brahma to me as well....the TSC nearby my home (SW Ohio) was selling Buff Brahma's this year and I think they came from Mount Healthy Hatchery. Not 100% on the origin but that might be a place to consider looking GenFoe?!?!?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not adding anything to the flock this year, as of right now I have 11 hens and 4 roosters plus two unknown silkies. Roosters are just getting fattened up for dinner and we will probably rehome 3 hens. We have room for 10-12comfortably. I'm hoping at least one silkie is female and when she goes broody I will give her eggs to hatch. So next year we will add a few. I had an awesome ratio with my straight run birds.


----------

